# Temporary support for replacement of basement beam



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Mikedks said:


> First question is this, what is the safest way to temporarily support the joists when I remove the column and beam?, small hydraulic jacks w/4x4 supports?, not sure which way to go, mainly which is the safest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What is above this beam? Any heavy items? Any load bearing walls?
How thick is the basement floor?
How thick are the floor joists? What is the center to center distance on the floor joists?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I would suggest that you use 6x6 posts for temp support.

Good Cinder block sealant: Try Drylock, get it in a 5 gallon container and save yourself some money.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Floor joists are 2x8's, 16 on center.
No heavy loads above, two bedrooms, only one is occupied.
According to structural engineer, we have a truss roof and all
walls on first floor are essentially partitions, so no load bearing walls
above. The basement is actually a slab, about 40yrs old, in near perfect condition. We unfortunately do not know the thickness of the slab.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

I use to replace sills that had ant damage. We would use 4x6 or 6x6 and use timber screws to attach them to the joist. Once these are in place we would have another set on the floor and then use the adjustable lally columns to raise the joist enough.
1. By screwing the beam to your joist you will reduce the columns slipping.

2. By placing beams on the floor you will spread the load on the concrete. I have never cracked a floor yet.

3. The adjustable columns are around $20 each at HD


I use to use UGL for basement paint, make sure you ventilate the area, it will make you sick and very dizzy.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, so I should probably be using 6x6's, but how many supports would I need for a 15 foot beam?. I was thinking four seperate supports, 2 on each side.


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

check out the photo's of the basement. 

This is the 6 foot center section with cut-out for old ductwork, Nice!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

OMG!!!

Did termites do that?


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

HVAC morons!, you should have seen the stuff the inspector missed on this house!. Gonna fix that one this weekend.


----------

